# LED tape on outside of van



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

I was away in the Peaks the other weekend and i saw a Chasson that had am LED tape running along the side of the van the full length of the wind out, it was just under the wind out cover and it was very effective. 

SWMBO is now looking to me to carry out a similar fitting to her Elddis 155 but i have a couple of questions i hope can be answered. 

I'm looking at about 3.5m of tape to the IP65 standard with SMD 5050 LEDs (high power) but am having problems finding out how much current these will draw, any ideas any one? 

To power the tape i'm looking to run a spur (with a separate internal switch) from my spot light circuit on which i have MR16's (Halagon 10W) which i'm going to replace with LEDs (to reduce the current on this circuit). Is this method OK or do i need to put a separate circuit and fuse in via the fuse box? 

and finally 

To complete this job i'll need to drill through the side of the van for the wire to pass through, can i use any old sealant to keep this water tight of is there some gucci stuff for carring out this task?


:idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

When youve found the tape can you let me know where from cheers and to seal up the hole use a very good silicon.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Here it is

Led Tape

The power usage is 6 watts per meter


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Pretty expensive, expect to pay about £5/m on eBay


----------



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

If you were camping at the grouse and claret then that chausson would be mine the led light is supplied by omnistore and if i remember rightly it was £90 for 5 meters and i think it is excellent, the quality of the light and the adhesive is top notch, be careful buying cheap led strips off ebay as in my experience they don't last long at all, the other consideration is the colour of the light mine is a soft white light where as many of the cheaper options are very stark white, but i suppose each to thier own. it was fitted at the same time as the awning and i had 500mm left over which i fitted inside the garage and it does an excellent job if you need any contact details the pm me.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

how about theses

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12V-SMD-4M-24...ighting_Lamps_Lighting_SM&hash=item41507a4c53

and £29 to boot 

neill cambridge


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*LED*



gmberryman said:


> If you were camping at the grouse and claret then that chausson would be mine the led light is supplied by omnistore and if i remember rightly it was £90 for 5 meters and i think it is excellent, the quality of the light and the adhesive is top notch, be careful buying cheap led strips off ebay as in my experience they don't last long at all, the other consideration is the colour of the light mine is a soft white light where as many of the cheaper options are very stark white, but i suppose each to thier own. it was fitted at the same time as the awning and i had 500mm left over which i fitted inside the garage and it does an excellent job if you need any contact details the pm me.


I am interested in this, not only for my van but for my kitchen any chance of a picture of your van LED light please, Where did you get it from


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

it's the drilling of the hole through the side of the van that is presenting me with the biggest head-ache as im concerned about water ingesss if i tit it up.

is it just a cast of squiding some silicone down the hole or is their more to it?


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

[php:1:9602813e8e]I am interested in this, not only for my van but for my kitchen any chance of a picture of your van LED light please, Where did you get it from[/php:1:9602813e8e]

dont forget that you needs to use an led driver to power them at home from 240v, not a 12v transformer, they are different.

can be found on ebay and not too expensive

regds neill


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

alicksuwd said:


> it's the drilling of the hole through the side of the van that is presenting me with the biggest head-ache as im concerned about water ingesss if i tit it up.
> 
> is it just a cast of squiding some silicone down the hole or is their more to it?


Have used sikaflex (possibly 212 - you need to see what colour you need too) to seal a hole for wires in the past as I have found that sometimes silicone can let go after a while. Is more expensive but worth it.

The big secret as I'm sure you know is making sure the area is spotlessly clean before you try any adhesive/sealant


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

For the real geek amungst us, how about a 5050 LED Strip (the new, brighest LED)'s which have a remote control and are colour changing?

That'll be one for keeping up with the Joneses on site (don't look at me, I don't stay on sites!)










http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390236476803


----------

